# ذكاء طفل



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*دخل طفل صغير لمحل الحلاقة.. فهمس الحلاق للزبون  ' هذا أغبى طفل بالعالم, اتنظر وأنا بثبت لك ' 

وضع الحلاق دولار بيد و25 سنت باليد الثانية 
 نادى الولد وسأله : ماذا تريد يا ولد ؟ 
 الولد اخذ ال25 سنت ومشى 
 قال الحلاق: ألم أقل لك الولد هذا عمره ما يتعلم 
 عندما خرج الزبون من المحل قابل الولد خارجا من محل الايس كريم 
 سأله الزبون 
ممكن أسالك سؤال 
لماذا اخذت ال25 سنت ولم تأخذ الدولار؟؟؟ 
 قال الولد:لان اليوم اللي آخذ فيه الدولار تنتهي اللعبة
​*
منقول​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2008)

يلهوى الواد  كسفة


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*طلع الراجل اللى غى
قصة جميلة فعلا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههه

حلووووووة يا رنا *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه تحفة يارانا ​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يلهوى الواد  كسفة



*شكرا يا قمر عالمشاركة​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *طلع الراجل اللى غى
> قصة جميلة فعلا​*



*شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> حلووووووة يا رنا *​



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه تحفة يارانا ​*



*شكرا يا انجي يا قمر على مشاركتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*اي شو هالضحكة يا كليمو 
شكرا عالمرور​*


----------



## yousteka (30 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

مطلعش غبي

مرسي يا رنا​


----------



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> مطلعش غبي
> 
> مرسي يا رنا​



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك​*


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رفض الدولار عشان فكره جبار


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا مينا على مرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## شميران (4 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## عماد+سامى (5 يوليو 2011)

احيانا ياخذنا الكبر ونستهين بمن حولنا ونظن اننا الاذكى فتكون النتيجة سقوط وفشل وسخريه
شكرااااا يا رنا قصو جميله​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> احيانا ياخذنا الكبر ونستهين بمن حولنا ونظن اننا الاذكى فتكون النتيجة سقوط وفشل وسخريه
> شكرااااا يا رنا قصو جميله​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2011)

شميران قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> رفض الدولار عشان فكره جبار



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## marvel2011 (16 يوليو 2011)

فعلا عجبتني أوى


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههه
جميله جدا جدا
شكراا​


----------



## rana1981 (17 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههه
> جميله جدا جدا
> شكراا​



*شكراعلى مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 يوليو 2011)

marvel2011 قال:


> فعلا عجبتني أوى



*شكراعلى مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (17 يوليو 2011)

*قصه جميله جدا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## انريكي (17 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه حلوى اوي يا رنا

الرب يكون معك دامن


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *قصه جميله جدا ربنا يباركك*​


*

شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههه حلوى اوي يا رنا
> 
> الرب يكون معك دامن




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه مش الطفل اللي غبي

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## rana1981 (20 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه مش الطفل اللي غبي
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر


*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههه
حلوين اوى 
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى
> تسلم ايدك
> *​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------

